# LCD Overdrive in cat 7.5



## mandelore (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi all, just installed cat 7.5 and now have LCD overdrive enabled in the menu. Any1 seen this b4 and have any experience? by default it was selected as low quality, hmm, first time i have seen it in cat drivers, even tho i was aware of its existence when it wasnt available as a selectable option


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope - do tell what it claims to do.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 1, 2007)

well, this is what it says in cat control panal: .. lol







no more info in help either

it has a bar moving across 2 screens in the black display area:

Update, i pulled this off the phillips website:


"LCD Overdrive

Another well-known problem even with active-matrix LCDs is the poor response time of their LCD pixels, which can amount to several tens of milliseconds. This is made worse by the fact that small changes in grey-scale actually take longer than black-to-white or white-to-black transitions. The result is a smearing of picture motion, because the pixels cannot keep up with the changing grey-scales caused by moving objects in the image.

To overcome this problem, Philips Research has developed a technique for momentarily 'over-driving' each pixel with a voltage higher than is needed to achieve the required static grey-scale change. Establishing the correct amount of overdrive requires measurement of the response times for all possible grey-scale transitions, but this only needs to be done once for a particular type of LCD and is then built into pixel processing algorithms in the display driver electronics."

think it may reduce the lag of moving objects of particular colours, making the pixel change response more rapid resulting on smoother movement?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2007)

how odd. the LCD on my ATI system is analogue (no digital) so it dont have that 

Edit: to test the new 'thanks' system - Thank yous for letting me know about this new exciting feature!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2007)

This doesnt look to be the same "overdrive" OCing option that is built into the catalyst suite.

To me, it seems that it is a way of either fooling or forcing faster response times in games. This in effect lessens or does away with ghosting, streaking, inaccurate colors and possibly fixes and smooths jaggies, etc. 

At least, to me, thats the way it is looking. I downloaded these drivers last night when I reformatted my pc and reinstalled Windows XP Pro. (At least now, I might be able to oc alot more than my current stable oc of 2.7ghz.) Ill test this out as I have a digital display and Im hoping Overdrive will be active on this driver install.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2007)

LCD Overdrive basically fakes a faster refresh rate on LCD panels. When a pixel is going from one state to another, LCD Overdrive basically tells the pixel it needs to change more than it really does, for just a brief moment, to trick it into changing at it's maximum speed. Problem is, it can often try to trick the pixel for too long, introducing noise and discoloration into your picture.

Most modern monitors already have this built into their controller hardware.

This is really only a benefit if you have a naturally slow panel. I personally don't use or like it.


----------

